# Discus and ferts - EI system



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

I asked this in my other thread but realized it needed its own thread.

Does anyone does a discus tank using the EI system - are there modifications you have made that you could share?


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Telperion,

I know people who have successfully used the EI system with Discus. They had a beautiful planted tank with several Discus which would spawn regulary.

I have no first hand experience although I plan to set up a Discus tank using EI later in the year.

Mark.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Yes it works well under lower light intensities and very careful dosing routine. Why very careful? Because dosing by spoons is inaccurate. Discus are susceptible to higher mineral levels. Values considered normal in terms of EI are toxic to discus fish. 

The so called "reset" by 50 % water change is incorrect. You either need to dose extremely carefully or provide at least 80% water changes to maintain the levels under control.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks - by lower levels, how much lower would you estimate? dosing half the recommended amount only once per week?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

It doesn't matter what you dose. What matters is what levels are in the aquarium. Discus won't be happy in NO3 of 30 ppm and PO4 of 4 ppm. Levels around 10 NO3 and 1 PO4 at most.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I also plan on setting up a Discus tank this fall.

I usually run my tanks at 15ppm No3 and 2ppm Po4, so I suppose these levels are a bit too high.

How dangerous are nutrient levels to discus fish? Will 30ppm and 4 ppm kill them outright or will they become more susceptible to disease and not breed?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

They suffer for some time, wasting away and then dying. This fish doesn't deserve to be a test object. You either take a good care of discus or not to have them at all. Good luck.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Great- thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mulisha (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi 

I have discus in a heavily planted tank and i keep no3 at about 5ppm and they happy as but i left my w/c a bit late one week and my discus became quiter then normal and didn't eat as much etc and i tested the water everything was fine except my no3 it was 10ppm maybe a little higher so it affects them greatly soon as i did a 50% w/c they were back there self again.

Rick.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, so it seems like having a heavy substrate bed is really what is needed. 

2 inches of soil, with a nice thick cap of fluorite or blasting sand should be fine. That way there should be close to 0ppm of nitrate/Po4 in the water column.


----------

